# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Y Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Yabaku 
Yabasun 
Yabgu 
Yabgudirek 
Yablak 
Yablaksarı 
Yabunsu 
Yabuz 
Yaçankır 
Yadık 
Yağan 
Yağantegin 
Yağıbasan 
Yağısıyan 
Yağız 
Yağlakar 
Yağlakarata 
Yağlakarkağan 
Yağlakarkağanata 
Yağlıbay 
Yağma 
Yağmış 
Yağmur* 
Yağrınçı 
Yağuk* 
Yakan 
Yakşı* 
Yalçın 
Yaldrık* 
Yaldruk* 
Yalım 
Yalımkaya 
Yalın* 
Yalınca 
Yalınguk 
Yalsaka 
Yalt 
Yaltaçuk 
Yaltapar 
Yaltkaya 
Yaman 
Yamar* 
Yamgur* 
Yamı 
Yamtar 
Yanal 
Yanbatu 
Yangak 
Yangakınal 
Yangıl 
Yangılarslan 
Yankı* 
Yapağulu 
Yapança 
Yaparlı 
Yapınç* 
Yapınçak* 
Yaplaksarı 
Yaplış 
Yarıcı 
Yarındak 
Yarkan 
Yarkaya 
Yarkın* 
Yarlık 
Yarmakan* 
Yaroğul 
Yarp 
Yartaçuk 
Yaruk* 
Yaruktegin 
Yarukyıldız* 
Yasa 
Yasacı 
Yasadur 
Yasağul 
Yasalı 
Yasıç 
Yasmıl 
Yaşak 
Yaşar* 
Yaşarşat 
Yaşın* 
Yaşmut 
Yaşuk 
Yatgak 
Yatıgma 
Yavlakarslan 
Yavuz 
Yayık* 
Yazı 
Yazıcı 
Yazır 
Yazgan 
Yazgır 
Yazuksuz* 
Yeğen 
Yeğençik 
Yeğinsilik 
Yeke 
Yeketaş 
Yeketaşoğul 
Yelekçi 
Yelgek 
Yelkin* 
Yerdeş 
Yetigen* 
Yetmen 
Yetrim* 
Yezek 
Yezirtulga 
Yıba 
Yığaç 
Yığım 
Yığın 
Yılbars 
Yıldır 
Yıldırım 
Yıldız* 
Yıldızcı 
Yıldızkağan 
Yıldızlı* 
Yılmaz 
Yımış 
Yınal 
Yırım 
Yışık 
Yiğbört 
Yiğen 
Yiğençur 
Yiğenek 
Yiğetmiş 
Yiği 
Yiğit 
Yimek 
Yinge 
Yisüntuba 
Yitik 
Yitmiş 
Yizek 
Yolak* 
Yolakbarçın 
Yolay 
Yoldruk* 
Yolduz 
Yonga 
Yongucu 
Yorçu 
Yoruk* 
Yosmut 
Yörgenç* 
Yörük 
Yubuğ 
Yuğruş 
Yul* 
Yula 
Yulak* 
Yulçuk 
Yuldruk* 
Yuluğ 
Yuluğtegin 
Yumak* 
Yumgak* 
Yumru* 
Yumruk 
Yumşak 
Yungu* 
Yunlu 
Yunlukoca 
Yupuğ 
Yurtçu 
Yuyruk 
Yüce 
Yügesir 
Yügnek 
Yügrükbilge 
Yükünç* 
Yüküngen* 
Yülek 
Yülükarslan 
Yürgeyük 
Yürükalp 
Yüzbeği

Yağmur* 
Yağuk* 
Yakşı* 
Yaldrık* 
Yaldruk* 
Yalın* 
Yamar* 
Yamgur* 
Yankı* 
Yapağı 
Yapınç* 
Yapırgak 
Yaprak 
Yarkın* 
Yarmakan* 
Yarpuz 
Yaruk* 
Yarukyıldız* 
Yaşar* 
Yaşın* 
Yayık* 
Yazuksuz* 
Yelkin* 
Yemşen 
Yeter 
Yetigen* 
Yetrim* 
Yıldız* 
Yıldızlı* 
Yıpar 
Yinçü 
Yingçe 
Yingçegüzel 
Yingçeyakşı 
Yolak* 
Yoldruk* 
Yonca 
Yonçka 
Yorınça 
Yorınçga 
Yoruk* 
Yörgenç* 
Yuğak 
Yul* 
Yulak* 
Yuldruk* 
Yulduz 
Yulyulak 
Yumak* 
Yumgak* 
Yumru* 
Yumuşga 
Yungu* 
Yunkuş 
Yügür 
Yükünç* 
Yüküngen*

----------

